# cambiar giro de motor DC



## cobre (Ago 27, 2007)

hola foristas quiero diseñar un circuito mediante el cual pueda cambiar el giro de un motor de CD. encontre un circuito para hacer con un l293 pero necesito que mediante un pulso cambie la direccion directamente y este no lo hace.
lo necesito para utilizarlo como guia hilo en una bobinadora y necesito que cuando llegue al final vuelva hasta el principio cambiando el giro automaticamente.


----------



## ars (Ago 27, 2007)

Podrias usar un Punte h como este. Y el avace o retroceso seria tus finales de carrera.


----------



## cobre (Ago 27, 2007)

gracias ars es una muy buena idea.
voy a ponerlo en practica a ver como funciona.


----------



## gabrielle (Oct 6, 2008)

puedes usar este circuito o buscar alguno similar, funciona desde 5 V
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/36049/ROHM/BA6109.html


----------



## roberthank (Nov 2, 2009)

¿y como conecto los finales de carrera a la salida del puente h?


----------



## colledaninf (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo estoy buscando un circuito que además pueda variar la velocidad controlándolo con un servo radiocontrol. Si alguien tiene una idea muy atte.


----------



## octavio nieves (Mar 16, 2011)

yo estoy buscando un circuito pera invertir el giro de un motor de cd de 5 v con compuertas logicas y utilizandi un optoacoplador


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2011)

Con unos FF y optos lo hacés sin problemas.

Todo lo demás es sentarte a diseñar y preguntar loq ue te presente dudas. Podés estar muy seguro de que no voy a diseñarlo por vos, y menos si es la tarea que te dejaron en la escuela (tiene mucho olor a eso).

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## 1244226 (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?tso5cxmd6assm58

aqui les traigo el circuito simulado en proteus 100 % funcional


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 17, 2012)

Saludos... una forma un poco más barata y posiblemente (práctica), es utilizar un relevador de dos polos-dos tiros conectado como inversor.
Dependiendo del estado de "Dirección" sería el sentido de giro del motor. 
Para lograr el enclavamiento del sentido de giro bastaría con adicionar un flip-flop a la señal de "Dirección"


----------

